# Favorite Fish of the Season 2010



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

It's been a good year for me and fishing, largely due to help and advice I've gotten on this site. Before this year, I'd done some fishing here and there, mostly with some sort of live bait under a bobber in a lake. I decided early this year that I was going to learn as much as I could about fishing in general, and fishing the rivers in particular.

Given all of that, I think my favorite fish of this season was the first fish. A baby smallmouth. My first river fish, and the start of a good year. Caught on the LMR just outside of Loveland on a panfish size tube jig, and pic posted on here a while back. I've caught bigger fish since then, but nothing beats the first.

So if you're inclined, post a pic, tell a story, or both about your favorite fish of the season. Thanks to all who have shared their fishing knowledge and experience here. I've been on a number of forums, and this is among the best as far as density, depth, and breadth of information presented.


----------



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

This was my favorite. It was my PB taken from the GMR. She was a great fish. I snapped the pictures and then she was released back to grow bigger and bigger.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

It was a very good year for me but my favorite fish of the season was when my 8 y/o son Dale, caught his first (HUGE) White Bass on my UL. I looked over and he was screaming with excitement, all you could see was the whites of his eyes as the WB was zooming side to side and he was struggling to reel it in. It was quite a battle and when he finally got it in he was as "Proud As A Peacock". He never caught another one since it was at the end of the WB run but now that's all he talks about...being able to catch alot more of them at next years run.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

My favorite fish of the year was caught Labor Day on GMR. I have caught many nice smallmouth, saugeye and a few pike this year, but when I landed this beast while wading some pretty skinny water it made my knees shake. Caught on a Rapala Flat Rap using 10 lbs mono (no leader) on a medium spinning rod. I still get excited every time I think about landing this 35" pike.


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Can't top Sconner's pic...That's a once in a lifetime fish out of the GMR. But here's my biggest smallie of 2010 (19+ inches) and favorite (with the Pop'R)...the Pop'R is my favorite because that was a great day of topwater fishing. Fond memories of this past fall. Both out of GMR about 3 miles from my house.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

A pair of Bronzed Beauties, the 1st caught on a crank and the second on a top water plug.

Many great fish this year but these stand out as the best of the year for the epic battles they gave. 

Can't wait for next year . . .


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I caught a lot of fish this year out of the river. Probably 30 or more pike, one saugeye that was Fish Ohio length and hundreds of smallmouth, but the best one had to be the 20 inch smallmouth I caught in late October on a Zulu. It might have been my third biggest smallie out of the river in my life, for sure a top 5 smallmouth. The picture turned out real well too with the sun shining right on the both of us. I guess you never know what you can catch on a sunny bluebird sky at noon in October


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Well, wasn't hook & line but I shocked this grass carp out of the GMR while working for the OEPA on a population survey. He jumped right in the boat! Very memorable indeed!:B


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Less than two weeks ago (Nov. 21) - my birthday fish.

Went to the local lake on my birthday since the weather was nice and caught a "fish Ohio" qualifying channel cat (28").

Not a huge channel, but for that lake it's a very good one!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Got this 47 inch fish just 30 minutes after catching a 44.5 inch fish. Fish hit a bucktail in 2 feet of water at Caesar Creek Lake


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

cought these two the same day back to back on a homemade spinner at redtailmatts spot. probably biggest fish all year back to back early in the year.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a few favorites this year; my son caught his first trout. 
Personal bests caught this year; a 26&#8221; Saugeye, a 25&#8221; Hybrid, an 18&#8221; smallmouth and a 28&#8221; drum. My first northern pike, not very big as far as pike go but I was happy with it.
No picture of the smallmouth; dead batteries in the camera, I couldn&#8217;t believe it, I carry extra now.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

The Ojibwa said:


> Well, wasn't hook & line but I shocked this grass carp out of the GMR while working for the OEPA on a population survey. He jumped right in the boat! Very memorable indeed!:B


Is that you Chip? Didn't know you did a survey on the river I frequent so often. Few years back they found pirana and there is always an aligator report or two. Not gar, actual gators. There has to be an llegal exotic pet farm in the area near me and maybe more up river. I've seen a full size peacock at Dravo park back in 98. Larger than the ones at the Cincinnati Zoo. So what did you do with the grass carp? Give it to Lloyd.  


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1120555&posted=1#post1120555#ixzz179Kf4QjT


----------



## LMRFrank (Jul 5, 2009)

I would have top say this is my favorite of the year. 16.5" incher, caught on the Stillwater on a 3.5" tube. 6' light action with 4lb test. Hope i don't give away the spot!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

2010 has arguably been the best fishing year of my life. A true banner year.

My first HSB on the fly:










My son's first on the fly:










My largest HSB on the fly:











This one was pretty memorable too Dustin  










First carp on the fly...










First cat on the fly...










First gar on the fly...










Personal best bronze on the long rod...










There were many, many more but I've taken up enough space. It has been as fun sharing the experiences I've had here on OGF as it was actually fighting the fish.


Almost. =)


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks to this website and all of you guys, this was without a doubt the best fishing year of my life. I had a lot of "firsts" once I got my feet wet with river fishing. I caught my first hybrid, saugeye, drum, flathead, and even my first trout & blue channel cat. I learned to throw a cast net, caught the biggest crappie of my life and a battled a lunker 4.6# smallmouth.

My favorite is probably this 3.5# LM below. It was the first of 50+ bass caught on a once-in-a-lifetime fishing trip up to New York with some friends. I think this is when my fishing "light bulb" came on.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

these guys followed me all year....










my worst year fishing (mostly catfishing) since i was a teen! :S

2010, the year of the Skunk!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

dinkbuster1 said:


> these guys followed me all year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in the heck were you fishin' to have them "little stinkers" followin' you all year?  I'm not even a "Cat Person" and caught my share this year on cranks, swimbaits, and spinners.......LOL


----------



## FishMR. (Nov 24, 2010)

All you fellas posting those pics today, thanks. Those were some real nice fish and I'm glad you caught 'em! Gonna try to load my fav of the year on here...if I can figure it out?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Some pics of a few bass I landed this year.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

If my memory card didn't crap out on me(can't upload anymore photos off of it now) I woulda uploaded a few pics of my soon to be 3yr olds' first fish caught. Those days that I was able to get him out there with me this year are really special to me and hopefully him as well. I was so proud when he reeled in his first bluegill all by himself. I'm lookin' forward to many more days of fishing together in 2011. Good fishing to everyone and cherish the memories made.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

30 incher, with large shad used for bait.
Proof positive: large bait large fish.
Unless all they want is small bait, then use it! 
LMJ


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> 30 incher, with large shad used for bait.
> Proof positive: large bait large fish.
> Unless all they want is small bait, then use it!
> LMJ


I must admit Jeff, I enjoyed watching you catch that one.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

2010 was the best year I have ever had fishing. Ive never fished as much as I have this year ever and I expect to more in 2011. Thanks to great friends, this site, and time and money spent on the water its hard to imagine having a better year.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I must admit Jeff, I enjoyed watching you catch that one.


I think I remember saying " Theres no way anything in here is gonna be able to eat that huge of a shad." and laughing for a whole 5 seconds until I seen you rip in that monster!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Buzzin said:


> I think I remember saying " Theres no way anything in here is gonna be able to eat that huge of a shad." and laughing for a whole 5 seconds until I seen you rip in that monster!


How about a fat shovelhead & a pig hybrid in the same night?! woOPWOOP! COME ON SPRING!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Although they weren't my largest catches of the year these fish were my favorite because of the location that I caught them..before this year I had never caught a bass over 12" out of the river below Hamilton, I was beginning to think the only big smallies lived in streams down here lol

This was my pb smallie for the river 16.5"








First and largest crappie out of the GMR 13"








First and largest Skippy I have ever caught, 16"








My largest smallie of the year was a pb 18" from a creek
Large mouth a pb 24" from a pond
Channel cat 3.5 lbs from Acton
Drum 3 lbs from the GMR
(pictures in albums)


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

treytd32 said:


> First and largest Skippy I have ever caught, 16"
> View attachment 39318




Nice Jack!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

This wasn't a special fish except for the fact I caught it on a top water lure that I made and was trying out for the first time. It was caught out of East Fork Lake also which is surprising the way the small fish are thick in there.


----------



## Buckeye Bear 53 (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice fish for EFL. Good job on the lure as well MM!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking back on the 2010 season I have so many great memories. It was the first time I ever took fishing seriously so I had a lot of firsts. But my favorite was definitely with my son Zachary when we pulled a Double fishing for gills at the park next to our house. His expression doesn't show it because he was concentrating so hard on holding both fish but he was out of control with excitement when we pulled our fishies in at the same time.


----------



## reckmanmd (Jun 1, 2010)

Had a great year too. First pic was a personal best smallie on Erie and the second was my biggest LM caught at East Fork on a buzzbait in a fall tournament. 
Great looking fish fellas!


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

Heres a few hard to pick just one


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

try this again


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Way too many to choose from but here are a few:

18.5 pound channel catfish from Ohio River in Cincinnati March 2010










Random frog that somehow ended up on the boat and climbing up my fishing line in the middle of the night while fishing:










30 pound blue catfish Ohio River Cincinnati OH










60 pound blue catfish Ohio River Cincinnati OH










47 pound blue catfish Ohio River Cincinnati OH I caught this one right after the 60 pounder


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome fish Brian!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you locate the blues or features that hold blues with electronics or do you just have a few spots that traditionally produce?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Adam , my Grandsons' first Wiper on a Skipjack , and one of my best on a Shiner,,Ohio River, Greenup Dam


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

This is my second year fishing in the Loveland area. My neighbor caught a great smallie that I don't have a picture of, but this will forever be the year I caught Hybrid fever. These things were just a rumor to me until this year, but I'm sure I'll go after them from now on.

This was the frist one I got to bite. Wow. I thought I had a giant cat on. It wasn't the biggest one I caught, but boy it was pi$$ed.

Thanks to the guys who have been free with their advice, especially Seth, Mike, Tom, Chad and especially Ted who spent the most time trompin' through the streams with me. 

I can't wait to get back in the water.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd love to include a picture of my 3 year old son's, Ketch, first fish, but the pic was taken on my sister-in-law's camera. It was the biggest 5 oz smallie ever. 

One of my goals is to have a camera my wife will let me take fishin' next year so I can post better reports.

Tight Lines!


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

2010 was my first year bass fishing. fished for cats when i was younger and then stopped fishing for a long time. i plan on fishing as much as i can this year. most memorable fish for me for 2010 was my PB (dont know the weight) caught after 6 hours of going to numerous different ponds and lakes and not even getting a bite. was about to give up when i tied on a spinnerbait and this thing hit it hard. took me and my buddy totally off guard.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

fallen513 said:


> Do you locate the blues or features that hold blues with electronics or do you just have a few spots that traditionally produce?


Sending you a PM


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Brian that 60lb blue looks like he's been eating tubs of butter... When blues reach that size do they seem to have a sluggish fight when they get that fat? It looks as if 40lbs is the limit before they go oddball shaped.


----------

